# Don't feed the ...." Mammals "



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 20, 2012)

This was from this past weekend , 
   My wife has a sense of humor...............


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Neat ... It is kinda funny !! 

Unless ... you're the person behind main camera!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2012)

I like it!  When do we get to see the shot within the shot?


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 20, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Neat ... It is kinda funny !!
> 
> Unless ... you're the person behind main camera!!



Ughhh  well that is me behind the cam ,and getting all eyes my way was not easy that day ! lol



wvdawg said:


> I like it!  When do we get to see the shot within the shot?



I'm working on them now ,Dawg . I'll add a few to this thread ,Iffin you like  Sir. But will be tomorrow


----------



## cornpile (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome family photo.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 21, 2012)

the tough part would be holing a camera there and not a fishin' rod !!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 21, 2012)

kadiddlehopper...  

When you post up the photo ... do you mind giving your lighting details .... how/with what/ why....


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me start off with ,I'm not happy with this photo ,but it shows the "Photo in the photo " .The flash was way too hot ,and for me this should be deleted .

there were three light sources , 1) the sun behind me to the right( setting)  2) a lumapro 160 camera left ,on a light stand,8 feet up, 1/2 power -zoom at 105 mm , and  3) a sunpack "Walmart " on the cam hot shoe  set at -3 ,to trigger the lp160 .

I try to start with a 1/200 shutter speed (Max sink speed)
then adjust apt to 2 stops underexposed .this gives me a dark BG .
  This one is at f/8  ISO 250   1/200 SS
again the flash is too hot and too far to the left and too zoomed


----------



## quinn (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes I do believe you caught heck trying to get all eyes foward!Tell your wife good one!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 21, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Awesome family photo.


Thank You Sir ! This is my Son and his family


FERAL ONE said:


> the tough part would be holing a camera there and not a fishin' rod !!!


In my family's case ......It was VERY hard. Plus we scuba just on the other side of the jetties .


BriarPatch99 said:


> kadiddlehopper...
> 
> When you post up the photo ... do you mind giving your lighting details .... how/with what/ why....


If there is any more details you would like ,I would be glad to answer


quinn said:


> Yes I do believe you caught heck trying to get all eyes foward!Tell your wife good one!


Thanks Quinn ,But do i really have to ? lol ,She is my harshest Critique -er ,and I don't want to fuel her flames !


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 21, 2012)

One more to show what kind of day it was .....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have problems myself getting a decent background color with out over flashing ...

Thought that by giving some details ... it would help somebody "learn" something about lighting... 

I've used the Canon 550 EX and a 580 Ex ... doing the "Ratio" settings before and it worked pretty good .... 

Love that last photo with the coons on the rocks!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 23, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I have problems myself getting a decent background color with out over flashing ...
> 
> Thought that by giving some details ... it would help somebody "learn" something about lighting...
> 
> ...



I was trying to get a "Spot-light " from above look . so the speed light "Main " was pointing almost straight down . I have a "safe " way of lighting  ,(Main 45 degrees with a diffuser ,with a fill strobe on cam ) but since this was my family I could play a bit . 

  I didn't like the results  on the 4 of them ,but it looked better on just the two boys . I also photographed my daughter and her Boyfriend that day  ,they came out pretty good .  I will say though ,the sun drops quickly at that time of day ,so it is less of a problem as it sets , till it fully sets .  

 I will attempt to post a few more in a bit .


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok ,last few of these ,and I will go back to "Non-people "photos ,lol


----------



## Crickett (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your lighting info. As BriarPatch already knows I'm learning on how to do portraits & any info/tips I can get are helpful! 

You have a beautiful family Btw! I really like the last one! I am assuming that one is your daughter & her BF.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2012)

Good ones Mr. C!   Looks like ya had a whole lot of models helping you out!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 24, 2012)

Good looking family your son has.  Great pictures.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 24, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks for sharing your lighting info. As BriarPatch already knows I'm learning on how to do portraits & any info/tips I can get are helpful!
> 
> You have a beautiful family Btw! I really like the last one! I am assuming that one is your daughter & her BF.


I will be happy to help any I can . Yes that is my daughter and BF .

 There is quite a bit of info on line , I can PM you some good blogs If you like .



wvdawg said:


> Good ones Mr. C!   Looks like ya had a whole lot of models helping you out!



 Hey , Dawg . Those Models made me buy them breakfast ,lunch ,and dinner...lol (It was Fun )


pstrahin said:


> Good looking family your son has.  Great pictures.



Thank you very much !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice family ... cool work ... even if it cost you three meals!! 



> Thanks for sharing your lighting info. As BriarPatch already knows I'm learning on how to do portraits & any info/tips I can get are helpful!



We learn from each other ... at least I do... I'd be dumb as rock ... if it were not for the folks who shared info and "how to" ... I try to learn something new each day ... it may not be worth anything that is worth $$, but I try any way.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree - I learn all the time!  Learn & adapt, learn & adapt...

Setting & rising sun mean RAPID changes in light quantity & quality (& sometimes direction), and that can make for some tough shooting if you don't do it often enough to be second nature...  I've ALMOST gotten so many early morning shots that if I had just had 5 more minutes of "that" light...

Those later shots are technically better, but any family shot is a keeper!


----------

